# Catholic Blonde



## Drac (Apr 30, 2008)

CATHOLIC BLONDE...

On their honeymoon, the blonde bride slipped into a sexy nightie and,with great anticipation, crawled into
bed, only to find that her new Catholic husband had settled down on the couch. 

When she asked him why he was apparently not going to make love to her, he replied, "It's Lent."

In tears, she remarked, "Well, that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard! 
Who did you lend it to, and for how long?"


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2008)

:lol:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 1, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2008)

:drinky:


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2008)

Heh.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2008)

Ya got me with that one!:bangahead::lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Fiendlover (May 4, 2008)

lol!:lool:


----------

